# Regali di Natale



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

Mi servono idee, che si regala alla moglie per Natale?


----------



## Lara3 (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Mi servono idee, che si regala alla moglie per Natale?


Dicevi che non facevi sesso in casa se ricordo bene...
Allora un completino sexy!
Oppure cioccolatini , quelli vanno bene in mancanza di sesso.


----------



## Lostris (16 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dicevi che non facevi sesso in casa se ricordo bene...
> Allora un completino sexy!
> Oppure cioccolatini , quelli vanno bene in mancanza di sesso.


Il completino sexy mi verrebbe da sconsigliarlo.
_Specialmente_ se non fanno sesso.

A parte che magari nemmeno gli frega di farlo.. ma se gli interessasse di sicuro non è il modo giusto per affrontare il discorso, secondo me.

Innanzitutto bisogna capire il senso del regalo, se è di “rappresentanza” o sentito.
Poi ci si può pensare.

Alle persone vicine ha senso sempre fare dei regali pensati su di loro.
Quindi eviterei candele o altre banalità.. a meno che non ci si trovi dinanzi ad una persona davvero appassionata.

Se tabula rasa, si può andare su cose con cui normalmente non si sbaglia mai.
Tipo un buono per un super massaggio corpo rilassante.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2019)

Nulla, mai regalati nulla a Natale.


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

No infatti, niente roba sesso-related. Regalo di 'rappresentanza' anche se non è che la odio.
Buoni massaggi già fatti in passato. Cioccolatini troppo poco. Mi serve qualcosa sull'ordine dei 100 euro..


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> No infatti, niente roba sesso-related. Regalo di 'rappresentanza' anche se non è che la odio.
> Buoni massaggi già fatti in passato. Cioccolatini troppo poco. Mi serve qualcosa sull'ordine dei 100 euro..


La conoscerai, prendile qualcosa che le serve.


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La conoscerai, prendile qualcosa che le serve.


Tipo un abbonamento alla palestra dici?


----------



## Lostris (16 Dicembre 2019)

Abbigliamento?
una bella maglia in cachemire?
Un corso di cucina (se le piace cucinare), un lettore e-book? 




feather ha detto:


> Tipo un abbonamento alla palestra dici?


  Cativoh!


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Tipo un abbonamento alla palestra dici?


Le piace fare sport? Se non le piace ed è un modo per dirle che deve perdere peso forse non sarebbe molto apprezzato.
Se non ci dici qualcosa su di lei cosa ti si può consigliare.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2019)

Indossa braccialetti?


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

Non fa sport e non legge ma le piace cucinare. Credo sia l'unica vera passione che ha. 
Infatti in passato le ho regalato dei corsi di cucina. Che ha apprezzato. 
Il vestiario è un casino, come si fa a indovinare i gusti?
E porta braccialetti si, ma come per il vestiario non saprei come indovinare i gusti. 

Regalato anche il lettore ebook che credo sia il meno usato del mondo. 

Ma voi donne se foste in un matrimonio bianco, cosa vi piacerebbe ricevere?


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Non fa sport e non legge ma le piace cucinare. Credo sia l'unica vera passione che ha.
> Infatti in passato le ho regalato dei corsi di cucina. Che ha apprezzato.
> Il vestiario è un casino, come si fa a indovinare i gusti?
> E porta braccialetti si, ma come per il vestiario non saprei come indovinare i gusti.
> ...


Non vedo nesso tra matrimonio bianco e regali di Natale.
Se non sai cosa farle regalale un buono da spendere come vuole in un negozio, o in qualche sito online, se ha una marca preferita puoi puntare su quella, oppure in siti che vendono diverse marche tipo Zalando. O un buono in una profumeria, poi vedrà lei se prendersi creme, trucchi o altro.
Oppure il classico attrezzo da cucina, quello che le manca...


----------



## Lostris (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Non fa sport e non legge ma le piace cucinare. Credo sia l'unica vera passione che ha.
> Infatti in passato le ho regalato dei corsi di cucina. Che ha apprezzato.
> Il vestiario è un casino, come si fa a indovinare i gusti?
> E porta braccialetti si, ma come per il vestiario non saprei come indovinare i gusti.
> ...


Con il vestiario puoi sempre fare lo scontrino di cortesia.
Oppure regalarle, se ha un brand preferito, una sessione con un personal shopper/stylist.

Alcuni marchi li organizzano in negozio.
Se le piace il make up, puoi anche regalarle una sessione di trucco professionale.

Se ha una marca di profumo preferita, falle quello. Costano tantissimo 
E alcune essenze sviluppano anche creme ecc, e potresti fare un cofanetto.

Ho finito le idee.
Rangès


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

Il cofanetto e il braccialetto sono due belle idee, ci penserò


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2019)

Pandora, in questo periodo ha una promozione, se spendi almeno 129 te ne regala un altro, che puoi regalare al l'amante.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Non fa sport e non legge ma le piace cucinare. Credo sia l'unica vera passione che ha.
> Infatti in passato le ho regalato dei corsi di cucina. Che ha apprezzato.
> Il vestiario è un casino, come si fa a indovinare i gusti?
> E porta braccialetti si, ma come per il vestiario non saprei come indovinare i gusti.
> ...


Un vibratore gigante


----------



## Lostris (16 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pandora, in questo periodo ha una promozione, se spendi almeno 129 te ne regala un altro, che puoi regalare al l'amante.


Un tizio si è fatto sgamare perché ha comprato due completini per entrambe le signore usando la carta fedeltà.
Della moglie.

Genio.


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

Io non avendo amanti potrei riciclare il secondo per il compleanno che è pochi giorni dopo


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

Di solito con i gioielli si va sul sicuro.
Anche usati, se d'oro.
Al limite un Pandora, se le piace, o qualche charm.


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> charm


Che roba è un charm?


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Che roba è un charm?


Un pendaglio del bracciale Pandora.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Che roba è un charm?


Prima informati che le piaccia, a me sembrano i regali delle uova di Pasqua.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un pendaglio del bracciale Pandora.


Sapere queste cose è da femmina. Prego spostare il thread


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Non fa sport e non legge ma le piace cucinare. Credo sia l'unica vera passione che ha.
> Infatti in passato le ho regalato dei corsi di cucina. Che ha apprezzato.
> Il vestiario è un casino, come si fa a indovinare i gusti?
> E porta braccialetti si, ma come per il vestiario non saprei come indovinare i gusti.
> ...


-La casseruola elettrica per cucinare a bassa temperatura per un tempo lungo (arrosto 8h) i risultati sono sorprendenti.

-Federe cuscino in seta antirughe e per capelli mai crespi.

-stoviglieria Seletti 

-


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Prima informati che le piaccia, a me sembrano i regali delle uova di Pasqua.


A me fanno cagare, ma a tante donne no.


----------



## Vera (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ma voi donne se foste in un matrimonio bianco, cosa vi piacerebbe ricevere?


Un po' di gioia. Tipo un vibratore multivelocità


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> -stoviglieria Seletti


sono dovuta andare a vedere cosa fosse


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> sono dovuta andare a vedere cosa fosse


Non ti piace? Alcune cose eccessive, ma vi è creatività.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque reggiseno e slip o pigiami belli o camicie da notte si indossano volentieri anche se non si fa sesso.


----------



## Lara3 (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Non fa sport e non legge ma le piace cucinare. Credo sia l'unica vera passione che ha.
> Infatti in passato le ho regalato dei corsi di cucina. Che ha apprezzato.
> Il vestiario è un casino, come si fa a indovinare i gusti?
> E porta braccialetti si, ma come per il vestiario non saprei come indovinare i gusti.
> ...


----------



## Lara3 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque reggiseno e slip o pigiami belli o camicie da notte si indossano volentieri anche se non si fa sesso.


Soprattutto il pigiama


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Soprattutto il pigiama


----------



## Vera (16 Dicembre 2019)

I pigiami vanno bene solo se una si deve ricoverare.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> I pigiami vanno bene solo se una si deve ricoverare.


Anche quello che ho pubblicato?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Per gli uomini è un disastro.
Si finisce per prendere golf


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me fanno cagare, ma a tante donne no.


Si lo so. E' un bel business.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti piace? Alcune cose eccessive, ma vi è creatività.


Ma sono due piatti che non ci azzeccano nulla l'uno con l'altro incollati... mi viene da pensare a cosa avrebbe detto mia nonna vedendoli.


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> No infatti, niente roba sesso-related. Regalo di 'rappresentanza' anche se non è che la odio.
> Buoni massaggi già fatti in passato. Cioccolatini troppo poco. Mi serve qualcosa sull'ordine dei 100 euro..


Ma approfittare per regalarle e al contempo regalarti un paio di giorni  (o più) in qualche posto? Magari lo farete comunque, in caso contrario e' un pretesto per farlo.


----------



## Vera (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche quello che ho pubblicato?


Quello è per un ricovero di classe


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma sono due piatti che non ci azzeccano nulla l'uno con l'altro incollati... mi viene da pensare a cosa avrebbe detto mia nonna vedendoli.


Adesso sono curiosa pure io. Vado a vedere.


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quello è per un ricovero di classe


Allora io che dormo coi pigiamoni posso direttamente passare a miglior vita.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me fanno cagare, ma a tante donne no.


Io li adoro 
Ho 3 bracciali
Preferisco Pandora all’oro


----------



## Lara3 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> I pigiami vanno bene solo se una si deve ricoverare.


Ma anche quando non si fa sesso. 
Come vogliamo dormire noi quelli casti ? In baby-doll?


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Adesso sono curiosa pure io. Vado a vedere.


Aspettiamo il tuo parere


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

Regalare un pigiama a una donna (ma anche a un uomo, soprattutto se con la patta aperta) mediamente è rischioso.
Sconsigliato.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Aspettiamo il tuo parere


Originali ma brutti. Possono essere divertenti per persone dotate di molta ironia.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

Lo stivaletto Noale del Dottor Scholl, se avete in mente un divorzio a breve termine.


----------



## Vera (16 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora io che dormo coi pigiamoni posso direttamente passare a miglior vita.





Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma anche quando non si fa sesso.
> Come vogliamo dormire noi quelli casti ? In baby-doll?


Vorrà dire che, nel vostro caso, il pigiama come regalo è azzeccato.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Quello è per un ricovero di classe


Ma va là.


----------



## Vera (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va là.


Io odio dormire vestita.
Magari per la moglie di @feather è perfetto.


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Federe cuscino in seta


Questa è un'ottima idea. Ne stava guardando alcuni l'altro giorno.
Mi sa che è l'idea perfetta


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Aspettiamo il tuo parere


Guardato qualcosa. Eccentrici, non brutti eh. Credo. (non ho approfondito) che avranno alle spalle designer mica da poco, quello lo vedo diciamo a occhio. Il servizio fatto con "monumenti" e' molto bello, poi deve piacere visto che certamente e' uno stile appunto  "forte". La poltrona col cactus mi piace, ma non riuscirei ad adattarla a casa. E' un tipo di arredo che costruisce una casa, e non viceversa. Credo occorra anche un discreto portafoglio. Il "pezzo" singolo (come un servizio di piatti) non lo vedo male. In generale. Poi c'è quello che mi piace e quello che mi fa cacare....


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

L'unica cosa che una donna non comprerà mai, ma che si aspetta sempre le venga regalata è il gioiello.
Al limite la borsa firmata.
I vestiti fanno parte delle scelte personali, che una donna fa per sottolineare la propria personalità.
Ok per l'intimo ma solo se c'è attività sessuale.
Mai un pigiama, che è di pessimo auspicio per un'amata o amante.
Stoviglie ed elettrodomestici solo per le mamme e le suocere.
Un libro per i regali economici è invece una scelta di stile.
Per chi legge poco, uno con tante figure.
Per chi non legge, gli audiolibri.


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Vorrà dire che, nel vostro caso, il pigiama come regalo è azzeccato.


Cotone senza fronzoli preferisco anche! Voglio dormire comoda.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Vorrà dire che, nel vostro caso, il pigiama come regalo è azzeccato.


Ma sei di un aggressivo esagerato!


Vera ha detto:


> Io odio dormire vestita.
> Magari per la moglie di @feather è perfetto.


Hai la casa ben riscaldata. 
Comunque, in caso di necessità, qualunque cosa si toglie, pure la tutina a forma di orso.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai la casa ben riscaldata.
> Comunque, *in caso di necessità, qualunque cosa si toglie, pure la tutina a forma di orso.*


Ma proprio se necessario...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che una donna non comprerà mai, ma che si aspetta sempre le venga regalata è il gioiello.
> Al limite la borsa firmata.
> I vestiti fanno parte delle scelte personali, che una donna fa per sottolineare la propria personalità.
> Ok per l'intimo ma solo se c'è attività sessuale.
> ...


Mai pensato a un gioiello o una borsa firmata
Soprattutto amo il gesto e non il valore dell’oggetto
Non amo i gioielli, mi piace molto di più la bella bigiotteria 
Se il regalo arriva dal marito per Natale amo sceglierlo con lui nelle cose utili o di cui ho bisogno
Per le sorprese invece amo le piccole cose anche superflue


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> .
> Comunque, in caso di necessità, qualunque cosa si toglie, pure la tutina a forma di orso.


Ma la tutina dell'orso non serve toglierla. 
Quando la vedi ti è già passato l'ormone. A quel punto tanto vale lasciarla che almeno fa allegria


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che una donna non comprerà mai, ma che si aspetta sempre le venga regalata è il gioiello.
> Al limite la borsa firmata.
> I vestiti fanno parte delle scelte personali, che una donna fa per sottolineare la propria personalità.
> Ok per l'intimo ma solo se c'è attività sessuale.
> ...


Quello che io mi aspetto, e che si aspettano le mie amiche, è attenzione.
Se usciamo insieme e guardiamo le vetrine saprai che mi piacciono alcune cose e non altre e che te ne ricordi.
Vale per l’abbigliamento, per i gioielli, per l’intimo, per gli oggetti di casa.
Se sei stato a casa mia e hai visto tutti oggetti di legno e mi regali un vaso di cristallo, mi domando come ti sia venuto in mente.
Se invece quando andiamo in giro pensi ad altro, non noti che sono bellissima in verde e sembro una morta in grigio e adoro la scollatura a barchetta e mi regali una maglia grigia a V, significa che non mi guardi e non mi ascolti.
E così vale per tutto.
Non si regalano oggetti, ma attenzione verso l’altra persona.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guardato qualcosa. Eccentrici, non brutti eh. Credo. (non ho approfondito) che avranno alle spalle designer mica da poco, quello lo vedo diciamo a occhio. Il servizio fatto con "monumenti" e' molto bello, poi deve piacere visto che certamente e' uno stile appunto  "forte". La poltrona col cactus mi piace, ma non riuscirei ad adattarla a casa. E' un tipo di arredo che costruisce una casa, e non viceversa. Credo occorra anche un discreto portafoglio. Il "pezzo" singolo (come un servizio di piatti) non lo vedo male. In generale. Poi c'è quello che mi piace e quello che mi fa cacare....


Il servizio di piatti rinascimento è il mio sogno.
Poi mi va benissimo anche il servizio di ceramica del mercato.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si regalano oggetti, ma attenzione verso l’altra persona.


E' per questo che mediamente tutti i regali che ricevo mi fanno cagare?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ma la tutina dell'orso non serve toglierla.
> Quando la vedi ti è già passato l'ormone. A quel punto tanto vale lasciarla che almeno fa allegria


Dipende dall’uomo. Una volta un ragazzo disse che è bellissimo togliere la tuta, è come scartare un regalo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' per questo che mediamente tutti i regali che ricevo mi fanno cagare?


Può essere.
Io saprei benissimo cosa regalarti.


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il servizio di piatti rinascimento è il mio sogno.
> Poi mi va benissimo anche il servizio di ceramica del mercato.


C'è un designer per cui impazzisco, volevo proporvelo ma ho una amnesia sul nome. 
Lavora comunque con materiali gommosi (non è comunque tecnicamente gomma...).
Oggi sono fusa, se mi ripiglio e mi ricordo...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> C'è un designer per cui impazzisco, volevo proporvelo ma ho una amnesia sul nome.
> Lavora comunque con materiali gommosi (non è comunque tecnicamente gomma...).
> Oggi sono fusa, se mi ripiglio e mi ricordo...


Appena ti ricordi...


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Io saprei benissimo cosa regalarti.


Il più bel regalo della mia vita l'ho ricevuto da mia moglie per i miei 50 anni.
Un Reverso, insieme a una Lacoste, una 24 ore etc. che uso ogni giorno, con una caccia al tesoro organizzata con i bigliettini.
Alla fine mi ero messo a piangere commosso.
Un gesto bellissimo.
Non uso molto quell'orologio, anche se resta un bel ricordo.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guardato qualcosa. Eccentrici, non brutti eh. Credo. (non ho approfondito) che avranno alle spalle designer mica da poco, quello lo vedo diciamo a occhio. Il servizio fatto con "monumenti" e' molto bello, poi deve piacere visto che certamente e' uno stile appunto  "forte". La poltrona col cactus mi piace, ma non riuscirei ad adattarla a casa. E' un tipo di arredo che costruisce una casa, e non viceversa. Credo occorra anche un discreto portafoglio. Il "pezzo" singolo (come un servizio di piatti) non lo vedo male. In generale. Poi c'è quello che mi piace e quello che mi fa cacare....


Non ho visto nulla di quanto scrivi, a me sono venute solo immagini con due piatti con stili diversi incollati.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque i regali belli costano.
Restando nell'intorno delle 100 euro una cena in un discreto ristorante, un concerto in due, una serata a teatro.


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho visto nulla di quanto scrivi, a me sono venute solo immagini con due piatti con stili diversi incollati.


Vai sul loro sito.


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Reverso


Ecco, un orologio sarebbe uno di quei regali impossibili per me. Ci sono talmente tanti dettagli e ne basta uno fuori posto che l’orologio mi fa cagare


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, un orologio sarebbe uno di quei regali impossibili per me. Ci sono talmente tanti dettagli e ne basta uno fuori posto che l’orologio mi fa cagare


Per il reverso non te la sfanghi neanche con 100 euro, se e' per quello....


----------



## Lostris (16 Dicembre 2019)

vergognati

edit.
Era riferito a @Brunetta e al pigiama che ha postato.
Non so perché il quote non ha funzionato


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vai sul loro sito.


Visto. No, non mi piace, può averlo fatto anche dio non cambia.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, un orologio sarebbe uno di quei regali impossibili per me. Ci sono talmente tanti dettagli e ne basta uno fuori posto che l’orologio mi fa cagare


La busta


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Ecco, un orologio sarebbe uno di quei regali impossibili per me. Ci sono talmente tanti dettagli e ne basta uno fuori posto che l’orologio mi fa cagare


Io amo gli orologi molto classici.
Come orologio da sbarco, per tutti i giorni, ho comprato un Henry London, ovvero una rivisitazione a basso costo del classico orologio degli anni 50.
Fa la sua scena, soprattutto dorato, è elegante e sobrio.
Mi chiedo perché le case abbiano quasi abbandonato questo tipo di design, ottimo da abbinare con abiti classici, giacche, cappotti, scarpe di cuoio.
Qui nella versione per donna.





						Henry London Watches Gifts For Her
					

gifts, ladies watches, gift for her, personalised gift, christmas gift, thanksgiving, Hanukkah, gift for wife, gift for mum, perfect present, henry london, henry watches, free delivery, delivery in time for Christmas




					www.henry-london.com


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Visto. No, non mi piace, può averlo fatto anche dio non cambia.



A me ad esempio fa più o meno lo stesso effetto la roba della Thun....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me ad esempio fa più o meno lo stesso effetto la roba della Thun....


Thun è “bamboleggiante”, Seletti è estroso.
A me piace la semplicità, per cui poi mi piacciono alcune cose estrose.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io amo gli orologi molto classici.
> Come orologio da sbarco, per tutti i giorni, ho comprato un Henry London, ovvero una rivisitazione a basso costo del classico orologio degli anni 50.
> Fa la sua scena, soprattutto dorato, è elegante e sobrio.
> Mi chiedo perché le case abbiano quasi abbandonato questo tipo di design, ottimo da abbinare con abiti classici, giacche, cappotti, scarpe di cuoio.
> ...


Io rivorrei uno dei primi Swatch trasparente che faceva vedere il meccanismo, ma dopo il secondo lavaggio in lavatrice si è rotto definitivamente l’aggancio per il cinturino .
Gli altri orologi con il meccanismo a vista sono con un notevole spessore e quasi sempre grossi. Non mi piacciono gli orologi piccoli, ma non può essere più grande del mio polso! Tra l’altro non uso più l’orologio, c’è il cellulare, lo userei solo perché mi piace,


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Thun è “bamboleggiante”, Seletti è estroso.
> A me piace la semplicità, per cui poi mi piacciono alcune cose estrose.


Io li trovo oggetti inquietanti proprio. .
E qualcosa ho perché nel corso del tempo sono capitati regali fatti un po' di  " rappresentanza" da chi non poteva conoscere i miei gusti.


----------



## Vera (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei di un aggressivo esagerato!
> 
> Hai la casa ben riscaldata.
> Comunque, in caso di necessità, qualunque cosa si toglie, pure la tutina a forma di orso.


Ma dove la vedi tutta questa aggressività? Ero tranquillissima.


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io amo gli orologi molto classici.
> Come orologio da sbarco, per tutti i giorni, ho comprato un Henry London, ovvero una rivisitazione a basso costo del classico orologio degli anni 50.
> Fa la sua scena, soprattutto dorato, è elegante e sobrio.
> Mi chiedo perché le case abbiano quasi abbandonato questo tipo di design, ottimo da abbinare con abiti classici, giacche, cappotti, scarpe di cuoio.
> ...


A me piacciono quelli con una storia dietro, tipo questi








						SIG44CYW - STRELA Signal Alarm mechanical Watch Poljot 2612.1
					

Our new STRELA SIGNAL SIG44CYW manual winding watch with alarm function – Poljot caliber 2612.1 The STRELA alarm watch has a polished-brushed stainless steel watchcase with a diameter of 44mm (with crown 45mm and lug to lug width 50mm) and a height of 13mm. 22mm bandwidth. The massive watchcase...




					strela-watch.de


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io rivorrei uno dei primi Swatch trasparente


Tipo questo








						ORIGINAL TRANSPARENT (GK209) - Swatch® Italia
					

"Swiss made", l’orologio Swatch ORIGINAL TRANSPARENT (GK209) è dotato di un movimento non definito, un cinturino plastica e una cassa plastica. Scopri altri Originals Gent sul sito Web di Swatch Italia.




					www.swatch.com
				



?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque i regali belli costano.
> Restando nell'intorno delle 100 euro una cena in un discreto ristorante, un concerto in due, una serata a teatro.


Dici? Ho ricevuto regali che costavano poco ma ho pensato fossero bellissimi perché pensati per me


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Tipo questo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> No infatti, niente roba sesso-related. Regalo di 'rappresentanza' anche se non è che la odio.
> Buoni massaggi già fatti in passato. Cioccolatini troppo poco. Mi serve qualcosa sull'ordine dei 100 euro..


borsa,tracollina


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Non fa sport e non legge ma le piace cucinare. Credo sia l'unica vera passione che ha.
> Infatti in passato le ho regalato dei corsi di cucina. Che ha apprezzato.
> Il vestiario è un casino, come si fa a indovinare i gusti?
> E porta braccialetti si, ma come per il vestiario non saprei come indovinare i gusti.
> ...


un nuovo partner


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Un tizio si è fatto sgamare perché ha comprato due completini per entrambe le signore usando la carta fedeltà.
> Della moglie.
> 
> Genio.


Io pago tutto in contanti.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> A me piacciono quelli con una storia dietro, tipo questi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E nel cercar il regalo per la moglie hai trovato il regalo per te insomma...


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

Quanti di voi uomini si sforzano di allegare un biglietto scritto A MANO e firmato ad un regalo? Sono curiosa.
Mi è venuto in mente leggendo l'ultimo commento di @Nocciola.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2019)

I ciondoli del Pandora.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanti di voi uomini si sforzano di allegare un biglietto scritto A MANO e firmato ad un regalo? Sono curiosa.
> Mi è venuto in mente leggendo l'ultimo commento di @Nocciola.


Io non mi sforzo.
Sono tanto affettuosamente sincero quando le faccio un regalo, quanto lo sono con la mia amante quando le rompo il culo.
Il risultato piace a entrambe.


----------



## Foglia (16 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un nuovo partner


Metti una separazione sotto l'albero


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io non mi sforzo.
> Sono tanto affettuosamente sincero quando le faccio un regalo, quanto lo sono con la mia amante quando le rompo il culo.
> Il risultato piace a entrambe.


Percui il regalo all'amante è romperle il culo e quello a tua moglie un regale affettuoso e sincero? Come dice @Foglia TOP!


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un po' di gioia. Tipo un vibratore multivelocità


Copiona


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Percui il regalo all'amante è romperle il culo e quello a tua moglie un regale affettuoso e sincero? Come dice @Foglia TOP!


Ma lui non ha tempo, suvvia, non essere severa.


----------



## Vera (16 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Copiona


Hai ragione, non avevo letto


----------



## Lara3 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanti di voi uomini si sforzano di allegare un biglietto scritto A MANO e firmato ad un regalo? Sono curiosa.
> Mi è venuto in mente leggendo l'ultimo commento di @Nocciola.


Io conosco qualcuno


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanti di voi uomini si sforzano di allegare un biglietto scritto A MANO e firmato ad un regalo? Sono curiosa.
> Mi è venuto in mente leggendo l'ultimo commento di @Nocciola.


Il mio ex marito l’ha sempre fatto...


----------



## Marjanna (16 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io conosco qualcuno


L'amante immagino... te sei cotta 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito l’ha sempre fatto...


Di questi tempi, visto che ormai si scrive sempre su smartphone o via computer, fa stile, meglio se scritto con penna stilografica.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito l’ha sempre fatto...


Anche il mio ahahahaha


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche il mio ahahahaha


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quanti di voi uomini si sforzano di allegare un biglietto scritto A MANO e firmato ad un regalo? Sono curiosa.
> Mi è venuto in mente leggendo l'ultimo commento di @Nocciola.


Sempre. A tutti. Ci tengo.


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Percui il regalo all'amante è romperle il culo e quello a tua moglie un regale affettuoso e sincero? Come dice @Foglia TOP!


Sono entrambi affettuosi e sinceri, non hai letto? Oppure hai letto ma hai fatto finta di non capire?


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Copiona


Si cerca di ottimizzare, mica tutti hanno la baby sitter come te.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si cerca di ottimizzare, mica tutti hanno la baby sitter come te.


Ho anche la donna delle pulizie fissa tutti i giorni, la segretaria e due operai assunti. Sai, una delle condizioni della separazione con mia moglie è stata che alla manutenzione degli immobili ci pensassi io


----------



## feather (17 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un nuovo partner


È come per il vestiario, troppo personale e difficile indovinare i gusti. Meglio se quello se lo cerca da sola


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho anche la donna delle pulizie fissa tutti i giorni, la segretaria e due operai assunti. Sai, una delle condizioni della separazione con mia moglie è stata che alla manutenzione degli immobili ci pensassi io


Orcabbboia....


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ho anche la donna delle pulizie fissa tutti i giorni, la segretaria e due operai assunti. Sai, una delle condizioni della separazione con mia moglie è stata che alla manutenzione degli immobili ci pensassi io


2 operai fissi per gli immobili? Dove ce li hai ad amatrice sti immobili


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> 2 operai fissi per gli immobili? Dove ce li hai ad amatrice sti immobili


Ma magari, così mi ero pure beccato i contributi per la ricostruzione


----------

